# New 112 project



## hypersthenos (Jun 22, 2014)

Hey All. Just purchased a '68 JD 112 with the Tecumseh 10HP. All original and includes the 46" brass tag mower deck and model 36 snow blower. Paid $350 for the whole setup. I'm disassembling everything and doing a "running restoration". By that I mean all parts will be primered/painted/recoated as is fitting to prevent corrosion/restore function but this will be a machine that gets used semi-regularly by my wife once done so no wet-sanding or repair of minor dings. Will keep as original as possible with a few exceptions. One being that it will be converted to propane as my wife is very sensitive to carbon monoxide/gas fumes. Other than that parts may be modified/replaced based on availability. Thus far the engine is apart and is in good shape. Rebuild kit on the way. Many small parts stripped and primered. Muffler needs replaced so my first question is has anyone replaced the original muffler using alternate parts that allows the exhaust to exit in the original opening on the hood upright without being too loud? Any comments/input are appreciated. I'll get some pics loaded soon.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum ! 
It sounds as if you have a great project,there !
I'm wondering about the propane,though. In cold weather(40*,and below) the regulators need heat to vaporize the propane into a gas. Water-cooled engines plumb coolant through passages in the regulator,to prevent frost-up.
I don't know how you would do it with an air-cooled engine,unless you plumb heat, from the exhaust, to the regulator.
Perhaps a shroud around the exhaust pipe,with a flex-tube to an enclosure around the regulator ? Much like the heated- air intake on some of the cars ?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Is this what you have ? If so,you can use several types of mufflers ,and have it come out the way you want.

View attachment 21850


----------



## hypersthenos (Jun 22, 2014)

Hmm. Not sure about the cold weather issue. The kit I intend to purchase is from propanecarburetors.com and there is a kit available specifically for the Tecumseh HH100 that comes in this model of tractor. I believe they sell kits for snowblowers as well so I'm wondering how that works. I'll have to do more research. If this type of kit will not work in cold weather I may just resell the snow blower. I have found a few used mufflers on ebay for around $50. Problem is they are all used and may or may not last for any significant amount of time. Still wondering about an alternative.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

If the muffler looks solid,they should be ok. Watch for rust-through at the ends,or on spot-welds.
You can get a straight-up stack,or a side-stack,but any exhaust you put on it should have good brackets to keep it from rattling loose. 
I just checked the propanecarbs.com site.
They're saying that Cold temps(-30*f) can cause hard starting,due to reduced tank pressure,from the cold.
I worked on industrial engines for a long time,and all of them were liquid-cooled. If the temps were 25*f,or lower,the primer had to be used,until the engine temp came up to 55*+. The regulators were plumbed into the cooling system,so that coolant would flow from the engine to the regulator,and out to the engine,again.
Since it has been many years since then, I would suggest you ask them about cold weather operation,before buying. I don't doubt that these systems have been improved,so it may now be more usable than before.
One thing that bothered me, about the installation guide is that they show the adapter,the gasket modification,etc.,but the pics show that the fuel(gasoline)line was never disconnected ! I would ask about that.


----------



## hypersthenos (Jun 22, 2014)

Than you. I will do more research about the propane kit before ordering. In the middle of setting up an electrolysis tank to strip the console using half of a plastic 55 gallon barrel. I'll get some pics on here eventually.


----------

